# Gesucht: MP3 Player mit langer Akkulaufzeit



## coroc (8. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem MP3 Player mit langer Akkulaufzeit. Außerdem sollte dieser unter 60€ bleiben. 
Ich höre nur Musik, er muss also keinen über dimensionalen Bildschrim oder son Zeugs haben. 

Es wäre zudem super, wenn ihm noch halbwegs akzeptable In Ear Kopfhörer beilägen, ggf. bräuchte ich für diese auch noch eine Empfehlung oder muss ich dafür bei den Audiophilen nachfragen? 

LG, coroc


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2012)

Also, ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob der eine BESONDERS hohe Akkulaufzeit hat, aber der Klassiker bei Preis-Leistung ist der Sansa Clip+  http://www.amazon.de/SanDisk-Sansa-Clip-MP3-Player-schwarz/dp/B002NX0ME6


----------



## coroc (8. Dezember 2012)

Erstmal vielen Dank 

Der hört sich schon gut an  Nen Kumpel hat gesagt, er hätte einen der 50h hält (). Kann das sein? Und gibts große Unterschiede zwischen nem der Videos abspielt und einem reinen Musik gerät?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2012)

also, die mit Videofunktion haben halt idR ein größes Display und mehr Funktionen und daher weniger Akkulaufzeit - theoretisch. Es kann aber natürlich sein, dass es Mediaplayer gibt, für die so intensiv entwickelt wurde, dass die trotz Video&co sehr lange durchhalten, oder dass wegen der Größe auch ein größerer Akku drin ist. Aber ganz generell kann man es nicht sagen, es ist nur logisch, dass es bei einem Player mit größerem Display und mehr Funktionen schwieriger ist, eine gut Akkulaufzeit zu erzeugen. 

Und 50h: so lange hört man doch eh nicht ohne mal zwischendurch aufzuladen    aber wenn ich da zB mein Smartphone nehme: wenn ich damit nicht telefoniere und nachts den Flugmodus aktivere, hält es fast 5 Tage ohne Nachladen, ohne Flugmodus "nur" 2,5 Tage, d.h. der Mobilfunkstandby braucht viel Strom - ich könnte mir da vorstellen, dass das Teil durchaus - wenn ich den Flugmodus anhabe und keinen Strom durch den Mobilfunkstandby verbrauche - auch 48h am Stück Musik abspielen könnte mit dem Akku.


----------



## soth (9. Dezember 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Nen Kumpel hat gesagt, er hätte einen der 50h hält (). Kann das sein?


Ja, solche Geräte gibt es, mein alter Sony NWZ hält auch schon gute ~22h (320kbit/s VBR0 MP3), der liegt aber über deiner Preisvorstellung.

Der Sansa Clip wäre mir spontan auch eingefallen, die Akkulaufzeit würde ich mit ca 6-8h (microSD + FLAC-Wiedergabe, bei ~ 1/3 Lautstärke) aber nicht als lange bezeichnen.
Dafür hat er eine niedrige Ausgangsimpendanz, was gut für Multi-Treiber In-Ears ist...



Herbboy schrieb:


> also, die mit Videofunktion haben halt idR ein  größes Display und mehr Funktionen und daher weniger Akkulaufzeit -  theoretisch. Es kann aber natürlich sein, dass es Mediaplayer gibt, für  die so intensiv entwickelt wurde, dass die trotz Video&co sehr lange  durchhalten, oder dass wegen der Größe auch ein größerer Akku drin ist.


Der größere Akku reißt es raus. Wenn das Display natürlich die ganze Zeit in der Gegend herumleuchtet oder damit gespielt wird, ist der Akku genauso schnell leer, wie bei einem kleineren Gerät... 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Und 50h: so lange hört man doch eh nicht ohne mal zwischendurch aufzuladen


Es geht schlicht und ergreifend darum, dass man auch mal vergisst, das Teil zu laden 
Das ist mir auch schon mehr als einmal passiert, obwohl ich ständig Musik höre...
Zu den 50h: Der Akku des IPod Classic hält auch ziemlich lange (ALAC-Wiedergabe über Line-Out ~ 28h), die anderen Apple Produkte ebenfalls, genau wie die Cowons. Dort erreicht man meist auch auch gute Akkulaufzeiten von 20h+, die sprengen dein Budget aber wieder...


----------



## coroc (9. Dezember 2012)

Also, ich hab meinen Kumpel gefragt, der meint es sei dieser: Sony NWZ-E463B 4GB schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der ist zwar etwas teurer, aber ich denke, dass ich mir dann was andres nicht zu Weihnachten wünschen werde, so dass das Budgettechnisch passt 

EDIT: Wie siehts da mit den Kopfhörern aus? Taugen die wenigstens habwegs was?


----------



## AeroX (9. Dezember 2012)

Wie wäre es denn wenn du nach einem gebrauchten iPod nano guckst? Mein alter nano und mein Classic laufen echt lange! 

Und wegen Kopfhörern: ich denke für den Anfang sind die ganz okay, würde aber danach im Zubehör andere in-ears kaufen, die kosten ja auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## coroc (9. Dezember 2012)

Ok....Danke, auf appel würde ich gerne verzichten. Ich finde iTunes zu aufwändig und hab kein Bock auf sowas verpfilchtendes


----------



## soth (9. Dezember 2012)

Man ist bei Apple nicht zwangsweise an ITunes gebunden, man kann auch mit vielen anderen Playern (bsp. foobar) seine Musik synchronisieren...


----------



## coroc (9. Dezember 2012)

Habs gesehen, aber kommt meinem Vater Appel nicht ins Haus...


----------

